# IBO 2014 Schedule



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Last Updated:2013-09-19 15:53:04

2014 IBO Shoot Schedule
2014 IBO National Shoot Schedule

2014 IBO SHOOT SCHEDULE


I.B.O. Indoor World Championship
January 17-19, 2014
Parma Archery
IX Center-6200 Riverside Dr., Cleveland, OH 44135
Contact: Virgie Rock 440-884-9949

Winter National
March 14-16, 2014
Rockcastle Shooting Center at Park Mammoth Resort
585 Park Mammoth Rd., Park City, KY 42160
Contact: Nate Noble 270-792-3196 [email protected]
www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com
Resort information: 270-749-4101

Spring National
April 11-13, 2014
Pipestem Resort State Park
3405 Pipestem Drive, Pipestem, WV 25979
Contact: Larry Kade 304-920-4433 [email protected]
www.pipestemresort.com
Resort information: 304-466-1800

1st Leg National Championship Triple Crown
May 16-18, 2014
White River Bowhunters
4H Fairgrounds, US 50, Bedford, IN 47421
Contact: Harold Gregory 812-277-0187
Vendor Contact: Norm Heckard 812-279-3636 [email protected]
www.whiteriverbowhunters.com

2nd Leg National Championship Triple Crown
June 13-15, 2014
Gem City Outdoorsmen
6701 Van Camp Rd., Fairview, PA 16415
Contact: Gene Bihler 814-734-7484 [email protected]
Vendor Contact: Richard Reislund 814-833-4272 [email protected]
www.gemcityoutdoorsmen.com

3rd Leg National Championship Triple Crown
July 11-13, 2014
Cardinal Shooting Center
616 State Route 61, Marengo, OH 43334
Contact: Dan Wiley 614-738-2121 [email protected]
www.cardinalcentercamp.com
Camping :419-253-0800 Hotel:Joyce Hughes 800-628-1727

I.B.O. 2014 World Championship
August 7-10, 2014
Holiday Valley Resort
6557 Holiday Valley Rd., Ellicottville, NY 14731
Contact: 716-699-2345 or www.holidayvalley.com


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Should be a good move bringing the southerns to KY and WV. Also saw where they moved the Pros and Semi's back to Sat/Sun shotgun starts.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope so. I am the one hosting the spring national and I really think everyone will like the location. It's a really nice place to shoot and I hope I can give everyone an excellent course to shoot.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

outbackarcher said:


> I hope so. I am the one hosting the spring national and I really think everyone will like the location. It's a really nice place to shoot and I hope I can give everyone an excellent course to shoot.


Good luck and looking forward to coming that way.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I applaud their effort. Its about time they moved these shoots to the majority of the shooters areas. They have a lot of info on their web page about locked in dates and how they'll be run. Just wish they would move the Triple Crown around to other venues, one can wish I guess. lol


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I applaud their effort. Its about time they moved these shoots to the majority of the shooters areas. They have a lot of info on their web page about locked in dates and how they'll be run. Just wish they would move the Triple Crown around to other venues, one can wish I guess. lol


I would venture to guess we won't see many venue changes until after 2020! It is a refreshing change to see the IBO trying to make some changes formthe good though. At least there will be 2 new venues this year!


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm going to have to rethink my thoughts about Regions & ASA for next year after seeing the schedule change and the rest of the changes the IBO has made for next year. 

Terry Jr.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

TerryJr said:


> I'm going to have to rethink my thoughts about Regions & ASA for next year after seeing the schedule change and the rest of the changes the IBO has made for next year.
> 
> Terry Jr.


Terry we'd love to have you in southern WV at the Spring Nationals.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Spring Nationals is only a 4 hour drive! Might give it a go........ I'll have to get the pin sight dialed in for the Omen Max.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Spring nationals in now only 75 minutes from my daughter,which is still 7 hours for me there. At least it gives me a chance to drop the wife off and head over.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm an hour from Pipestem WV.


Dewayne


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Y'all come on out to the spring nationals. I'll try to make it worth your trip. The lodge at the park has several rooms available and there are also cabins and 80 camp sites. It's going to be an awesome weekend.


----------



## JCook (Jan 27, 2012)

I've shot a Pipestem, WV before and it is a beautiful place to hold a shoot. With that said, couple it with a range set and run by Kade....... It'll be one to come be a part of. 

Looking forward to it Larry, way to step up and take charge.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I looked at the average temps for Park City, KY for March 13-14 (Spring Nationals). IF I read it correctly the average for 8:30 am is around 45 degrees and the high for the day is in the low 60's.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I looked at the schedule and none of the big six shoots is more than a 9.5 hour drive for me with many much closer. It is all too tempting to try for SOY! Do they have Senior Open E class?


----------



## Nreale (Jan 29, 2013)

Ttt


----------

